# Topics > Conversational AI > Software development kits, SDKs >  Isaac SDK to build robotics applications, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

developer.nvidia.com/isaac-sim

NVIDIA Isaac Sim, powered by Omniverse, is a scalable robotics simulation application and synthetic data generation tool that powers photorealistic, physically-accurate virtual environments to develop, test, and manage AI-based robots.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA Isaac platform for robotics at GTC 2018

Published on Mar 28, 2018




> The robotics revolution shifted into high gear at this year’s NVIDIA GPU Technology Conference. Watch to learn how to accelerate the development and deployment of robotics with the NVIDIA Isaac platform. The new Isaac software development kit (SDK) is a collection of libraries, drivers, APIs, and other tools that will save manufacturers, researchers, startups, and developers hundreds of hours by making it easy to add AI into next-generation robots for perception, navigation, and manipulation.


"Robotics Reimagined: NVIDIA Releases Isaac SDK to Accelerate Creating Autonomous Machines"

by Murali Gopalakrishna
March 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA Isaac SDK 2019.3 for robotics and autonomous machines

Dec 17, 2019




> NVIDIA has released updated capabilities for robotics AI perception and simulation with a new version of the NVIDIA Isaac SDK 2019.3

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA Robotics: Isaac SDK and Sim 2020.1

Jun 16, 2020




> The NVIDIA Isaac Software Development Kit (SDK) enables accelerated AI robot development workflows. Stacked with new tools and application support, Isaac SDK 2020.1 is an end-to-end solution supporting each step of robot fleet deployment, from design collaboration and training to the ongoing maintenance of AI applications.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA AI & Robotics across industries

Oct 16, 2021




> See NVIDIA's Isaac platform deployed at the edge for autonomous mobile robotics, industrial automation, health care, retail, agriculture and more.

----------

